# Magical Banana!



## Auberginer (Jun 28, 2016)

I'll start!
Bananas remind me of yellow!

(If you don't know how to play magical banana, post something that yellow reminds you of and then the next person posts what that word reminds them of, ect.)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yellow reminds me of a rain slicker


----------



## Auberginer (Jun 28, 2016)

A rain slicker reminds me of umbrellas!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Umbrella reminds me of Mary Poppins.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Mary Poppins reminds me of Nannies


----------



## Auberginer (Jun 28, 2016)

Nannies remind me of wooden paddles... *shivers*


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

wooden paddles remind me of canoes.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Canoes remind me of rivers


----------



## Auberginer (Jun 28, 2016)

Rivers remind me of fish!


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Fish remind me of Seattle.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Seattle reminds me of Seahawks


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Seahawks remind me of football.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Football reminds me of High School


----------



## Auberginer (Jun 28, 2016)

High School reminds me of suffering


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Suffering reminds me of anger.


----------



## Auberginer (Jun 28, 2016)

Anger reminds me of Dark Souls


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Dark Souls remind me of fear.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Fear reminds me of terror


----------



## Auberginer (Jun 28, 2016)

terror reminds me of October


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

October reminds me of Halloween_ (actually everything does)_


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Halloween reminds me of crisp fall air


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Crisp fall air reminds me of campfires


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Campfires remind me of Girl Scouts.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Girl Scouts remind me of Cookies


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Cookies remind me that I need to clear my browser cache.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

"Cache" reminds me of money. Yuk yuk


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Money reminds me of bills.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Bills remind me of checks


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Checks remind me of work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Work reminds me of doing something that is the opposite of vacation.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Vacation reminds me of fun


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Fun reminds me of going to an amusement park.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Amusement parks remind me of roller coasters.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Roller Coasters remind me of screaming


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Screaming makes me think of haunted house


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Haunted houses make me think of ghosts.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ghosts make me think of Cemeteries


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Cemeteries make me think of dead bodies.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Dead bodies make me think of coffins


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Coffins make me think of funeral parlors


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Funeral Parlors make me think of flowers


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Flowers make me think of spring


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Spring makes me think of baby animals.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Baby animals make me think of cuteness


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Cuteness makes me think of puke.


----------



## Auberginer (Jun 28, 2016)

Puke makes me think of buckets


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Buckets make me think of water.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Water makes me think of rivers


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Rivers make me think of sand.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sand makes me think of dunes


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Dunes make me think of Buggies.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Buggies make me think of babies


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Babies make me think of diapers


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Diapers make me think of wash machines. I know, I'm old.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wash machines make me think of dryers


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

(clothes) dryers make me think of (hair) dryers.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hair dryers make me think of Hairdressers


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

hairdressers make me think of make overs


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Makeovers make me think of fresh starts.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Fresh start makes me think of new job


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

New Job makes me think of W-2s


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

W-2s make me think of taxes.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Taxes make me think of the government


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Government makes me think of a train wreck:devil:


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

A train wreak makes me think of disaster.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A disaster makes me think of the Red Cross


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The Red Cross makes me think of blood.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Blood makes me think of vampires


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Vampires make me think of bats


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Bats make me think of baseball


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Baseball makes me think of stadiums


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Stadiums make me think of crowds


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Crowds make me think of a mob.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Mobs make me think of Bosses


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Bosses make me think of crooks


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

(LOL)

Crooks make me think of cops


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Cops make me think of crime


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Crime makes me think of drama


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Drama makes me think of relatives


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Relatives make me think of reunions


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Reunion I have this weekend yes


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Lord Homicide said:


> Reunion I have this weekend yes


Reminds me of a Jedi Master (Yoda).


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yoda reminds me of Dobby


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

(aw luv Dobby)

Dobby reminds me of Harry Potter.


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Harry Potter reminds me of muggles


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Muggles remind me of Magic.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Magic reminds me of wand


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Wand reminds me of witches


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Witches remind me of cats


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Cats remind me of claws


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Claws remind me of old sofas.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Old sofas remind me of cushions


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Cushions remind me of change


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Change reminds me of piggy banks


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Piggy banks remind me of my Grandfather


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Grandfather told me that "every penny counts"


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Counts remind me of Dracula


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Dracula reminds me of teeth


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Teeth remind me of fillings


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Fillings remind me of cavities.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Cavities remind me of the TSA


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

(OK that made me laugh)

TSA reminds me of Airports.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Airports remind me of vacations


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Vacations remind me of daydreams


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Daydreams remind me of imagination.


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Imagination reminds me of creativity


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Creativity reminds me of prop building


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Prop building reminds me of Halloween!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Halloween reminds me of Fall


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Fall reminds me of Autumn foliage.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Foliage reminds me of the scene in Predator when they mow down the forest in a barrage of gunfire.


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Gunfire reminds me of hunting season


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Hunting season reminds me of fricasseeing rabbits.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Rabbits make me think of Easter


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Easter makes me think of Resurrection.


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Resurrection makes me think of zombies


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Zombies make me think of Voodoo


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Voodoo makes me think of donuts.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Donuts make me think of coffee


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

(I'd like to know why Voodoo makes Lambchop think of donuts.  I'm just very curious)

Coffee makes me think of Morning.


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Morning makes me think of laundry.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Laundry makes me think of fabric softener


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Fabric softener makes me think of teddy bears.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Teddy Bears make me think of cuddles


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Cuddles make me think of puddles


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Puddles make me think of rain


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Rain makes me think of Rainbows


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Rainbows make me think of leprechauns.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Leprechauns make me think of gold


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

PrettyGhoul said:


> (I'd like to know why Voodoo makes Lambchop think of donuts.  I'm just very curious)
> 
> Coffee makes me think of Morning.


Because of this:

https://www.voodoodoughnut.com/


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Gold makes me think of William Devane.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

[I had to google this...I had completely forgotten that ad he did] :lolkin:

William Devane makes me think of John F. Kennedy.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

JFK makes me think of the White House


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

The White House makes me think of politicians.


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Politicians make me think of lies.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Lies make me think of cheaters


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Cheaters make me think of pumpkin eaters


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Pumpkin eaters make me think of pie contests


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Pie contests make me think of rhubarb.


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Rhubarb makes me think of pie


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Pie makes me think of crust


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Crust makes me think of scabs


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Scabs make me think of scars


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Scars make me think of surgery


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Surgery makes me think of stitches


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Stitches make me think of FRANKENSTEIN


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

FRANKENSTEIN makes me think of Laboratories


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Laboratories remind me of science experiments.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Science experiments make me think of work.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Work reminds me of livelihood.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Livelihood makes me think of wages


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wages make me think of our bad contract.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Bad contract makes me think of deception.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Deception makes me think of illusion


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Illusion makes me think of hallucination.


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Hallucination makes me think of mushrooms


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

mushrooms make me think of pizza


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Pizza makes me think of cheese


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Cheese makes me think of mice


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Mice make me think of small droppings


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Small droppings make me think of pests.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Pests make me think of Mosquitoes


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Mosquitoes make me think of bites


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Bites make me think of itching


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Itching makes me think of tiny bumps.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Tiny bumps make me think of things that go bump in the night.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Things that go bump in the night makes me think of ghosts


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Ghosts make me think of graveyards.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Graveyards make me think of tombstones


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Tombstones make me think of death


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Death makes me think of funerals


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Funerals make me think of flowers


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Flowers make me think of spring


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Spring makes me think of color.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Color makes me think of fashion


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Fashion makes me think of David Bowie


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

David Bowie makes me think of Labyrinth


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Labyrinth makes me think of the Goblin King


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

The Goblin King reminds me of disguises.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Disguises make me think of Halloween


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Halloween makes me think of Michael Myers


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Michael Myers makes me think of evil


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Evil makes me think of sinister


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sinister makes me think of menacing


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Menacing makes me think of my neighbor.


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

My neighbor makes me thing of gossip!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Gossip makes me think of tattletales


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Tattletales make me think of kindergarten


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Kindergarten makes me think of school


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

School makes me think of boredom


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Boredom makes me think of long car trip


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

A long car trip makes me think of moving.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Moving makes me think of exhaustion


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Exhaustion makes me think of running


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Running makes me think of track


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Track makes me think of needle marks.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Needle marks make me think of flu shots


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Flu shots make me think of vaccines


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Vaccines make me think of illness


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Illness makes me think of antibiotics


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Antibiotics make me think of germs


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Germs make me think of spit


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Spit makes me think of the Dentist


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

The dentist makes me thing of a raging lunatic


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A raging lunatic makes me think of an asylum


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

An asylum makes me think of terror


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Terror makes me think of panic


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

panic makes me think of disco


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Disco makes me think of dance


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dance makes me think of Swing


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Swing makes me think of grape vines


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Grape vines make me think of wreaths


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Wreaths make me think of (I'm almost afraid to say it!) Christmas


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Christmas makes me think of Elves.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Elves make me think of Imps


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Imps make me think of pimps


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Pimps make me think of fur coats on men.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Fur coats on men makes me think of ostentatious


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Ostentatious reminds me of my best friend's ex


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

My best friend's ex reminds me of jail.


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Jail reminds me of Monopoly


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Monopoly reminds me of the top hat


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

The top hat reminds me of Abe Lincoln


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Abe Lincoln makes me think of Civil War


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Civil War makes me thing of Guns N' Roses


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Guns N Roses makes me think of music


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Music makes me think of Midnight Syndicate


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Midnight Syndicate makes me think of Nox Arcana


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Nox Arcana makes me think of Wolves.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wolves make me think of Little Red Riding Hood


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Little Red Riding Hood makes me think of Fairy Tales.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Fairy Tales makes me think of fantasy


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Fantasy makes me think of islands


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Islands remind me of vacations.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Vacations make me think of adventure


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Adventure makes me think of exploration.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Exploration makes me think of the moon


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

The moon makes me think of werewolves


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Werewolves make me think of Vampires.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Vampires make me think of fangs


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Fangs make me think of canines


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Canines make me think of pets


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Pets make me think of monkeys


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Monkeys make me think of a Zoo


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Zoo makes me think of cages


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Cages make me think of birds


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Birds make me think of singing


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Singing makes me think of Choir


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Choir makes me think of Church.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Church makes me think of spires


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Spires make me think of Christmas ornaments.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Christmas ornaments make me think of tinsel


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Tinsel makes me think of the cat's butt (poor kitty)


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

^ Yikes, poor kitty!. Same thing happened to my kitty a few years back. After the vet vividly explained how ingested tinsel could wrap itself around a pet's intestines, I had to permanently ban it from Christmas. Pity too, I enjoy tinsel on a tree.

A cat's butt reminds me of a litter box.


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

^Yep, banned at our house for years now.

A litter box reminds me of sand


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sand reminds me of the beach


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

The beach reminds me of jellyfish


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Jellyfish remind me of the ocean


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

The ocean reminds me of salt


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Salt reminds me of margaritas.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Margaritas remind me of Tequila


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Tequila reminds me of worms


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Worms remind me of fishing


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Fishing reminds me of flounder.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Flounder reminds me of stumbling


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Stumbling reminds me of tripping.


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Tripping reminds me of falling


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

falling reminds me of a cliff


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

A cliff reminds me of of the ocean.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

The ocean reminds me of sharks


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sharks remind me of teeth


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Teeth remind me of nightmares.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nightmares remind me of ex boyfriends


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Ex boyfriends remind me of roads not taken.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Roads not taken makes me think of memories


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Memories makes me think of the movie "The Way We Were":jol:


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

"The Way We Were" makes me think of the movie "On A Clear Day You Can See Forever".


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

On a Clear Day You Can See Forever makes me think of sunshine


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Sunshine makes me think of heat.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Heat makes me think of summer


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Summer makes me think of Ice Cream.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ice Cream makes me think of cake


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Cake makes me think of birthdays


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Birthdays make me think of candles


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Candles make me think of hurricanes.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hurricanes make me think of waves


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Waves make me think of energy.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

energy makes me think of caffeine


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Caffeine makes me think of coffee.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Coffee makes me think of beans


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Beans make me think of Chili.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Chili makes me think of cold weather


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Cold weather makes me think of Christmas


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Christmas makes me think of Jesus.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Jesus makes me think of Church


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Church makes me think of the Antichrist


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The antichrist makes me think of the Book of Revelations


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Book of Revelations makes me think of the Bible


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

The Bible makes me think of thumpers


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Thumpers make me think of rabbits


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Rabbits make me think of carrots.


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Carrots make me think of stir fry


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Stir fry makes me think of Soy sauce


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Soy sauce reminds me of the movie *Thoroughly Modern Millie *.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Thoroughly Modern Millie reminds me of Cinema


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Cinema reminds me of popcorn


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Popcorn reminds me of balls.


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Balls remind me of courage


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Courage reminds me of the lion from the Wizard of Oz


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

The Wizard of Oz reminds me of flying monkeys.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Flying monkeys make me think of chaos


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Chaos makes me think of Greek Mythology.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Greek Mythology reminds me of Togas.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Togas make me think of sheets


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Sheets make me think of ghosts


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ghosts make me think of Cemeteries


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Cemeteries make me think of death


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Death makes me think of Life.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Life makes me think of cereal


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Cereal makes me think of Mikey.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Mikey makes me think of Arizona.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Arizona makes me think of cactus


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Cactus makes me think of needles.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Needles make me think of piercings.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

piercings make me think of tattoos


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Tattoos make me think of Popeye.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Popeye makes me think of spinach


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Spinach makes me think of cream.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Cream makes me think of milk


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Milk make me think of coffee.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Coffee make me think of stain.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Stain makes me think of lumber


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Lumber makes me think of building a deck.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Deck makes me think of ship


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ship makes me think of boat


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Boat makes me think of motor


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Motor makes me think of motion.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Motion makes me think of dancing.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

^ Love that

Dancing makes me think of night clubs


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

^ I have it stuck in my head now...good for mopping floors though.

Night clubs make me think of strobe lights.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Strobe lights make me think of Halloween


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Halloween makes me think of jack-o-lanterns.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Jack-o-lanterns make me think of P5


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

P5 makes me think of sisters.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sisters make me think of family


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Family makes me think of good food.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good food makes me think of fast food


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Fast food makes me think of fries


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Fries make me think of hamburgers.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hamburgers make me think of cows


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Cows make me think of cattle rustlers.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Cattle rustlers make me think of Cowboys


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Cowboys make me think of the Wild West.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The Wild West makes me think of tumbleweeds


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Tumbleweeds make me think of Ghost Towns.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Ghost towns make me think of gold mines.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Gold mines make me think of timbers


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Timbers remind me of Sawmills.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sawmills make me think of saw dust


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Saw dust reminds me I wanted to try making and sculpting with (spinwitch's) Worbla.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

That doesn't remind me of anything!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Not being reminded of anything makes me think of spacing off


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Spacing off reminds me of Neil Armstrong.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Neil Armstrong reminds me of Buzz Aldrin.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

buzz Aldrin makes me think of the moon.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The Moon makes me think of Space


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Space reminds me of Adventure.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Adventure makes me think of theater (since there's an Adventure Theater group in our area).


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Theater makes me think of drama


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Drama makes me think of Action.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Action makes me think of Jackson


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Jackson makes me think of Johnny Cash and June Carter


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Johnny and June make me think of Country


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Country makes me think of Nation.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nation makes me think of USA


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

USA makes me think of Freedom.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Freedom makes me think of fighter


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Fighter makes me think of boxers


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Boxers makes me think of dogs


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Dogs make me think of Cats


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Cats make me think of mice


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Mice make me think of Rats.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Rats make me think of sewers


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

sewers makes me think of vomit


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Vomit makes me think of toilet bowl


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

Toilet bowl makes me think of Water


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Water makes me think of Swimming.


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

swimming makes me think of sharks


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sharks make me think of teeth


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

teeth make me think of the Dentist


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Dentists makes me think of appointments


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

appointments makes me think of the Doctors


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

shots remind me of medicine


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Medicine reminds me of illness


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

illness reminds me of death


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Death reminds me of Cemeteries


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

Cemeteries reminds me of spirits


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Spirits remind me of ghosts


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

Ghosts remind me of Investigating


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Investigating makes me think of Private Investigators


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

Private Investigators reminds me of crimes


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Crimes remind me of Mob Movies.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Mob movies make me think of Edward G Robinson


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

Edward G Robinson reminds me of Romania


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Romania reminds me of Vampires.


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

Vampires remind me of Blood


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Blood reminds me of wounds


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

Wounds reminds me of cuts


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Cuts reminds me of paper.


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

Paper reminds me of trees


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Trees remind me of leaves


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Leaves remind me of rakes.


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

Rakes remind me of Fall


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Fall reminds me of Halloween


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

Halloween reminds me of candy


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Candy reminds me of diet


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

Diet reminds me of over weight


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Over weight reminds me of trucks


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Trucks remind me of CB radio


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

CB radio reminds me of the Bandit


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

The Bandit reminds me of Sheriff Buford T. Justice.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sheriff Buford T. Justice reminds me of a good ole boy


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Good Ole Boy remind me of Southern Gentleman


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Southern Gentleman reminds me of manners


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Manners reminds me of etiquette


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Etiquette reminds me of rules


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Rules remind me of control.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Control reminds me of Mission


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Mission reminds me of Tom Cruise.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Tom Cruise reminds me of Top Gun


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Top Gun reminds me of fighter pilots.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Fighter pilots remind me of the Air Force


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

The Air Force reminds me of the Marines


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Marines remind me of uniforms


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Uniforms remind me of Howard Johnson's.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Howard Johnson's reminds me of travel


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Turnpikes remind me of traffic


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Traffic reminds me of being late to work.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Late to work reminds me of trouble


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Trouble reminds me of fun.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Fun reminds me of friends


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Friends remind me of you


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You make me think of happiness


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Happiness reminds me of laughter.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Laughter reminds me of jokes


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Jokes remind me of pranks.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Pranks remind me of tricks


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Tricks remind me of treats


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Treats remind me of snacks


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Snacks remind me of hors d'oeuvres.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hors d'oeuvres remind me of finger food


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Finger food reminds me of band saws


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Junior High school reminds me of high school


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

High school reminds me of graduation


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Graduation reminds me of long lost friends


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Long lost friends remind me of days gone by


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Days gone by remind me of history


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

A Museum reminds me of The Louvre.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

The Loure makes me think of paintings


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Paintings make me think of brushes


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Brushes makes me think of tooth


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Tooth makes me think of fairies


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Fairies make me think of dust


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Dust makes me think of Mites.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Mites make me think of bites


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Bites make me think of mosquitoes


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Mosquitoes make me think of cortisone cream


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Cortisone cream reminds me of itching.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Itching reminds me of fingernails


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Fingernails remind me of a chalkboard.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Chalkboard reminds me of school


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

School makes me think of graduation


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Graduation makes me think of diploma


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

A diploma makes me think of education.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Education makes me think of teachers


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Teachers make me think of the future.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The future makes me think of space


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Space makes me think of planets.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Planets make me think of Globes


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Globes make me think of maps.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Maps make me think of Geography


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Geography makes me think of exploration.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Exploration makes me think of Columbus


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Columbus reminds me of the Ocean Blue.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ocean Blue reminds me of water


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Water reminds me of rain.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Rain reminds me of a storm


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

A storm reminds me of thunder


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Thunder reminds me of lightening


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Lightening reminds me of storms.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Storms remind me of power outages


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Power outages remind me of candles


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Candles remind me of matches


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Matches make me think of Smokey the Bear


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Fires remind me of ashes.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ashes remind me of campfires


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Campfires remind me of stories.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Imagination reminds me of invention.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Invention reminds me of patents


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Patents remind me of lucrative ideas.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Lucrative ideas remind me of hard work


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Hard work reminds me of back pain.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Back pain reminds me of braces


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Braces remind me of Orthodontists.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Orthodontists remind me of money


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Money reminds me of safety


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

safety reminds me of patrols


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Patrols remind me of curfews


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Curfews remind me of teenagers


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Teenagers remind me of rebellion.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Rebellion reminds me of a stampede


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

A stampede reminds me of cattle.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

cattle reminds me of a ranch


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

A ranch reminds me of a farm.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A farm reminds me of a tractor


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Tractors remind me of pull competitions.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Pull competitions remind me of mud


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Mud reminds me of Mud Daubers.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Bees remind me of honey.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Honey reminds me of hives


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

hives remind me of itching


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Itching reminds me of welts


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Welts remind me of belts


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Belts remind me of pants


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Pants reminds me of being thirsty.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Thirsty reminds me of juice


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Juice reminds me of Newton


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Newton reminds me of figs


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Figs remind me of fourth grade


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Fourth Grade reminds me of youth


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Youth reminds me of joy.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Joy reminds me of family


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Family reminds me of disfunction


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Distinction reminds me of government


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

government reminds me of diarrhea


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Diarrhea reminds me of eggnog!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

eggnog reminds me of Christmas


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Christmas reminds me of commercialism


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Commercialism reminds me of Ads


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Ads remind me of manipulation


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Manipulation reminds me of massage


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Massage reminds me of scented oils


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Scented oils remind me of incense


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Incense reminds me of basements.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Basements remind me of storage


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Storage reminds me of monthly billing hassles.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Month;y billing hassles reminds me of my medical bills


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Medical bills remind me of Doctors


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Doctors remind me of insurance.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Insurance reminds me of Illness


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Illness reminds me of pain.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Pain reminds me of meds


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Meds remind me of Nurses


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nurses remind me of uniforms


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Uniforms remind me of the United States Navy.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The U.S. Navy reminds me of ships


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Ships remind me of slow boats from China.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Slow boats from China make me think of Junk


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Junk makes me think of flea markets


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Flea markets make me think of creativity


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Creativity makes me think of Art.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Rainbow makes me think of leprechauns.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Leprechauns make me think of gold


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Gold makes me think of treasure


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Treasure makes me think of Pirates


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Pirates make me think of Gasparilla.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

(OK, had to look that one up and really would like to see it)


Gasparilla makes me think of floats


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

* it's a blast! If you ever vacation in Tampa, Florida in January, come to Ybor City for Gasparilla.

Floats make me think of parades.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Parades make me think of beads


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Beads make me think of Michael's.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Michael's makes me think of crafts


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Crafts reminds me of beer.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Beer reminds me of mugs


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Mugs remind me of coffee


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Coffee reminds me of cream


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Toast reminds me of cinnamon


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Cinnamon reminds me of rolls


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Rolls reminds me of buns


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Buns remind me of hair


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Hair reminds me of combs.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Combs remind me of brushes


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Brushes remind me of paint


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Paint reminds me of crafts


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Crafts reminds me of fairs.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Fairs remind me of animals


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Animals remind me of love.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Love reminds me of pain


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Pain reminds me of surgery


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Surgery reminds me of rashes


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Rashes remind me of ointment


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ointment reminds me of sunburn


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sunburn reminds me of beaches


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Beaches remind me of the Ocean


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oceans reminds me of ships


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Ships remind me of Pirates


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Pirates remind me of treasure


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Treasure reminds me of glittering gems.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Glittering gems remind me of rings


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Rings remind me of weddings


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Weddings remind me of cake


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Cake reminds me of birthdays.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Birthdays remind me of gifts


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Gifts remind me of delightful surprises.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Delightful surprises remind me of Rainbows


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Rainbows remind me of gold


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Gold reminds me of mining


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Mining reminds me of caves.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Caves of course reminds me of bats


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Bats remind me of Dracula


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Dracula reminds me of blood


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Blood reminds me of cuts


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Cuts remind me of wounds.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wounds remind me of war


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

War reminds me of Soldiers


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Soldiers remind me of The Warrior Ethos


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

The Warrior Ethos reminds me of honor


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Honor reminds me of pride


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Pride reminds me of fall (obscure Biblical reference)


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Fall reminds me of leaves


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Leaves remind me of trees


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Trees remind me of beauty


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Beauty reminds me of Nature


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Nature reminds me of Mothers.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Mothers remind me of Love


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Love reminds me of Marriage


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Marriage reminds me of couples


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Cake reminds me of ice cream.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ice cream reminds me of summer


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Summer reminds me of humidity


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Humidity reminds me of heat


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Heat reminds me of Jalapenos


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Jalapeños remind me of tears


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Tears remind me of sorrow


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Sorrow reminds me of regret.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Regret reminds me of guilt


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Guit reminds me of innocent.

Not that I ever was! :devil:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Innocent reminds me of verdict


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Verdict reminds me of jury


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Jury reminds me of court


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Court reminds me of lawyers


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Lawyers remind me of exorbitant fees


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Exorbitant fees reminds me of living in California


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Living in California reminds me of the Redwood forests.


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Redwood forests remind me of old trees


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Old trees remind me of Nature


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Nature reminds me of solitude


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Solitude reminds me of peace


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Peace reminds me of tranquility.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Tranquility reminds me of contentment


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Contentment reminds me of happiness


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Happiness reminds me of family


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Family reminds me of love.


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Love reminds me of happiness


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Happiness reminds me of sunshine


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Sunshine reminds me of summer


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Summer reminds me of youth


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Youth reminds me of carefree


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Carefree reminds me of reckless abandon


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Reckless abandon reminds me of adventure


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Adventure reminds me of adrenaline


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Adrenaline reminds me of fear


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Fear reminds me of horror


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Horror reminds me of zombie movies.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Zombie movies remind me of graveyards


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Graveyards reminds me of ghosts


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ghosts remind me of Seances


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Séances remind me of psychic mediums.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Psychic mediums remind me of a Carnival


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Carnival reminds me of parties


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Parties remind me of music


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Music reminds me of singing


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Singing reminds me of a concert


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

A concert reminds me of a show.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A show reminds me of popcorn


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Popcorn reminds me of concession stands


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Concession stands remind me of football games


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Football games remind me of BORING!:googly:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Boring reminds me of Staff Meetings


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Staff meetings remind me of donuts.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Donuts remind me of cake


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Cake reminds me of frosting


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Frosting reminds me of buttercream.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Buttercream reminds me of Meringue


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Meringue reminds me of pie


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Pie reminds me of Rhubarb


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Rhubarb reminds me of vegetables


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Vegetables remind me of Gardens


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Gardens remind me of dirt


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Dirt reminds me of mud


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Mud reminds me of bricks


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Bricks remind me of walls


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Walls remind me of separation.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Separation reminds me of division


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Division reminds me of math.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Math reminds me of school


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

School reminds me of learning.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Learning reminds me just how smarter I am than the rest of the world


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Goblin reminds me of Friend


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

A friend reminds me of something valuable.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Valuable reminds me of precious


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Precious reminds me of the dog in the movie _Silence of the Lambs_.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Silence of the Lambs reminds me of cannibals


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Cannibals remind me of secluded islands


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Secluded islands remind me of headhunters.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Headhunters remind me of shrunken heads


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Shrunken heads remind me of black magic.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Black magic reminds me of VooDoo


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Voodoo reminds me of zombies


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Zombies remind me of Apocalypse


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Apocalypse reminds me of anti-social behaviours.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Anti-social behaviors remind me of ..well.. Me


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Me (actually CrazedH) reminds me of fun


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Fun reminds me of a party


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Party reminds me of music


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Music reminds me of dancing


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Dancing reminds me of shoes


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Shoes remind me of walking


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Walking reminds me of hiking


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Hiking reminds me of camping


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Camping reminds me of tents


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Tents remind me of sleeping bags.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sleeping bags remind me of cozy


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Cozy reminds me of small


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Small reminds me of good things.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Good things remind me of friends


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Friends remind me of family


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Family reminds me of reunion


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Reunion reminds me of high school.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

High school reminds me of home work


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Homework reminds me of procrastination


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Procrastination reminds me of chores


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Chores remind me of work


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Work reminds me of paycheck


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Paycheck reminds me of paying the mortgage.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Mortgage reminds me of homeowner


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Homeowner reminds me of security.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Security reminds me of locks


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Locks remind me of keys


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Keys remind me of piano


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Piano reminds me of Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Jerry Lee Lewis reminds me of Honky Tonk


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Honky Tonk reminds me of Country music.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Country music reminds me of Nashville


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Nashville reminds me of home


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Home reminds me of comfort


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Comfort reminds me of security.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Security reminds me of safety


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Safety reminds me of rules.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Rules remind me of school


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

School reminds me of learning.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Learning reminds me of knowledge


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Knowledge reminds me of control.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Control reminds me of remote


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Remote reminds me of desolation.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Desolation reminds me of sadness.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sadness reminds me of tears


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Tears remind me of irritated eyes.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Irritated eyes remind me of allergies


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Allergies remind me of hay fever.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Hay fever reminds me of sneezing


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sneezing reminds me of Kleenex


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Kleenex reminds me of lint


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Lint reminds me of laundry


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Laundry reminds me of the easiest chore.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The easiest chore reminds me of nothing


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Nothing reminds me of oblivion.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Oblivion reminds me of darkness


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Darkness reminds me of storms


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Storms remind me of winter


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Winter reminds me of snow


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Snow reminds me of maple syrup


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Maple syrup reminds me of pancakes


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Pancakes remind me of bananas.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Bananas remind me of fruit


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Fruit reminds me of health.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Health reminds me of physicals


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Physicals remind me of doctors


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Doctors remind me of bills


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Bills remind me of working overtime


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Working overtime reminds me of Bachman Turned Overdrive


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

BTO reminds me of Taking care of business


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Taking care of business" reminds me of dog walking (dog owners will get that)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Dog walking reminds me of exercise


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Exercise reminds me of sweat


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweat reminds me of deodorant


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Deodorant reminds me of cleanliness.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Cleanliness reminds me of Godliness.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Godliness reminds me of Church


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Church reminds me of Raccoons (hey nothing in this game says I have to explain but I will if there is any interest).


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

^ Yeh


Raccoons remind me of wildlife


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Wildlife reminds me of the woods.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Woods remind me of serenity


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Serenity reminds me of quietness


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Quietness reminds me of peace.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Peace reminds me of Hippies


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Hippies remind me of VW buses


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

VW buses remind me of my youth


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

My youth reminds me of being carefree.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Carefree eminds me of my childhood


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

My childhood reminds me of hanging with my friends


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hanging with my friends reminds me of fun


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Fun reminds me of risks


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Risks remind me of dares


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Dares remind me of getting in trouble


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Getting in trouble reminds me of school


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

School reminds me of boring tests


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Boring tests reminds me of History


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

History reminds me of the fight for liberty


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The fight for Liberty reminds me of bravery


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Bravery reminds me of D Day


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

D Day reminds me of young men


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Young men remind me of determination


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Determination reminds me of Grit


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Grit reminds me of John Wayne


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

John Wayne reminds me of Westerns


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Westerns remind me of Saturday morning matinees


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Saturday morning matinees remind me of popcorn


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Popcorn reminds me of family night when I was a kid.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Family night reminds me of cozy


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Cozy reminds me of a thick flannel blanket


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A thick flannel blanket reminds me of winter


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Winter reminds me of snow forts


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Snow forts remind me of snow ball fights


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Snow ball fights remind me of breaking school rules


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Breaking school rules reminds me of being suspended for fighting.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Being suspended for fighting reminds me of a really good friend of mine


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A really good friend of mine reminds me of fun


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Fun reminds me of going to concerts when I was younger


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

When I was younger reminds me of when I was heartier


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

When I was healthier reminds of when I did not get so tired so quickly


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

When I didn't get tired so quickly reminds me of the fleeting nature of life.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

The fleeting nature of life, reminds me of how many projects I have not worked on.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

How many projects I have not worked on reminds me of procrastination


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Procrastination reminds me of the doom of success


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

The doom of success reminds me of untried ideas


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Untried ideas reminds me of age and regret.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Age and regrets reminds me of the past


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

The past reminds me of great friends


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great friends remind me of happy


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Happy reminds me of life in general


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Life in general reminds me of routine


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Routine reminds me of work


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Work reminds me of paycheck


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Paycheck reminds me of earnings


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Earnings remind me of wages


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Wages reminds me of accomplishment


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Accomplishment reminds me of tasks


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Tasks remind me of chores


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Chores remind me of kids


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Kids remind me of great memories


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Great memories remind me family and close friends.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Family and close friends remind me of Love


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Love reminds me of someone special


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Someone special reminds me of spouse


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Souse reminds me of wife


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wife reminds me of Mother


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Mother reminds me of home


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Home reminds me of comfort


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Comfort reminds me of a good recliner


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A good recliner reminds me of a good nap


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

A good nap reminds me that I'm not as young as I once was


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Not being young as I once was reminds me of the amazing health insurance I will never have again.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Amazing health care I will never have again reminds me of premiums


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Premiums remind me of cost


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Cost reminds me of purchasing power


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Purchasing power reminds me of bargain hunting


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Bargain hunting reminds me of flea markets


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Flea markets remind me of great finds


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great finds remind me of treasures


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Treasures remind me of collectables


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Collectibles remind me of cookie-jars.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Cookie-jars remind me of sweets


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

sweets remind me of kisses


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Kisses remind me of Hershey's chocolate
Hey... can I help it if I'm a chocoholic


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

chocolate reminds me of candy bars


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Candy bars remind me of chocolate covered almonds 
See... Told you I'm a chocoholic


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Chocolate covered almonds remind me of chocolate-covered raisins.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Chocolate-covered raisins remind me of movie theater candies


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Movie theater candies remind me of price gouging.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Price gouging reminds me of Nike's


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Nike's remind me of my Mother.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

My Mother reminds me of flowers. 

(why do Nikes remind you of your Mother?)


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh, because I miss her so. I bought a pair of Nikes, gray with this bright, pretty blue trim and my mother loved them. She wouldn't stop talking about them. So....I looked everywhere for a pair for her but nothing and then she passed. I still do a goggle search from time to time but nothing. I still have my ragged pair.

Flowers remind me of the joy of being alive.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

The joy of being alive reminds me of keeping a positive attitude.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

A positive attitude reminds me of success in life.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Success in life reminds me good choices


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Good choices reminds me of making conscious decisions.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Making conscious decisions reminds me of thoughtful analysis.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Thoughtful analysis reminds me of the desire for a predictable outcome.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Predictable outcome reminds me of intended results


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Intended results remind me of a plan.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

A plan reminds me of preparation


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Preparation reminds me of getting ready for something.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Getting ready for something reminds me of anticipation


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Anticipation reminds me of being excited for something.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Being excited for something reminds me of a first kiss


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

First kiss reminds me of youth


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Youth reminds me of happy memories


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Happy memories remind me of pets


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Pets remind me of two **** hounds I'm trying to adopt from a shelter.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Adopt from a shelter, reminds me of Mocha, my dog


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

My dog reminds me of Boss


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Boss reminds me of office


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Office reminds me of work


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Work reminds me of purpose


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Purpose reminds me of fulfilment


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Fulfilment reminds me awards


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Awards remind me of ribbons


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Ribbons remind me of winning.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Winning reminds me of satisfaction


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Satisfaction reminds me of The Rolling Stones


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The Rolling Stones remind me of Britain


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Britain reminds me of the Beatles


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

The Beatles remind me of my parents (my Father used to love the song 'When I'm 64' and sing it to my Mother).


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

My parents remind me of growing up


(The entire Beatles catalog was a major part of the soundtrack of my life. 
When I hear one of their songs playing somewhere, I can typically tell you 
what the next song would be on the album it is from)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Growing up reminds me of Adulting


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Adulting reminds me of responsibility


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Responsibility reminds me of seriousness


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Seriousness reminds me of worry


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Worry reminds me of a song


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

A song reminds me of singing


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Singing reminds me of dancing.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Dancing reminds me of Prom


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Prom reminds me of formalwear


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Formal wear reminds me of ball gowns


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Ball gowns remind me of Cinderella


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Cinderella reminds me of Fairy tales


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Fairy tales remind me of twisted retellings.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Twisted retellings remind me of Fractured Fairy Tales


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Fractured Fairy Tales reminds me of Aesop and Son


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Aesop and Son reminds me of puns.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Puns remind me of jokes


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Jokes remind me of giggles


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Giggles remind me if tickles


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Tickles remind me of feathers.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Feathers remind me of birds


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Birds remind me of Heckle and Jeckle


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Heckle and Heckle remind me of comics


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Comics remind me of the funny papers.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

The funny papers remind me of Sundays.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sundays remind me of Church


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Church reminds me of peace


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Peace reminds me of comfort


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Comfort reminds me of Joy.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Joy reminds me of my friend


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Friend reminds me of fun


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Fun reminds me of laughter.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Laughter reminds me of jokes


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Jokes remind me of riddles


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Riddles remind me of puzzles


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Puzzles remind me of an irresistible challenge


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

irresistible challenge remind me of the possibility of obsession.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Possibility of obsession reminds me of Halloween haunting


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Halloween haunting reminds me of a Spook House


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

A spook house reminds me of amusement park fun


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Amusement park reminds me of Cedar Point


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Cedar Point reminds me of Ohio


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Ohio reminds me of the Rock And Roll Hall Of Fame in Cleveland


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Rock and Roll Hall of Fame reminds me of Artists


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Artists remind me of museums


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Museums remind me of quiet


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Quiet reminds me of the library


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Library reminds me of books


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Books remind me of doing research


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Research reminds me of term papers


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Term papers remind me of being in school


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Being in school reminds me of youth


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Youth reminds me of less than wise choices


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Less than wise choices remind me of pranks


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Pranks remind me of things best kept secret.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Things best kept secret reminds me of that time---


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

That time--- reminds me of near miraculous survival


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Near miraculous survival reminds me of life on Earth.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Life on Earth reminds me of purpose


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Purpose reminds me of goals


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Goals remind me of Challenges


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Challenges remind me of Reality TV


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Reality TV typically reminds me wasted time.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wasted time reminds me of senseless arguing


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Senseless Arguing reminds me of sports fanatics


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Sports fanatics reminds me of large half naked men with painted bodies.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Large half naked men with painted bodies remind me of having horrible nightmares


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Having horrible nightmares remind me of scary movies


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Scary movies remind me of several past great dates.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Several past great dates remind me of other people's experiences.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Other peoples experiences reminds me of stories to be exchange


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Stories to be exchange remind me of tall tales


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Tall tales remind me of big smiles and laughter


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Big smiles and laughter remind me of Family reunions


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Family reunions remind me of very large crowds


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very large crowds remind me of Rock concerts


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Rock concerts remind me of great music


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Great music reminds me of Motown.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Motown reminds me of The Supremes


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

the Supremes remind me of the Ed Sullivan Show


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The Ed Sullivan show reminds me of talent


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Talent reminds me of "practice practice practice"


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Practice - - reminds me of band


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Band reminds me of being off key


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Off key reminds me of tone deaf


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Tone deaf reminds me of (some of you are going to hate me for this) Frank Sinatra


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Frank Sinatra reminds me of mellow


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Mellow reminds me of Donovan


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Donovan reminds me of Flower Power


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Flower Power reminds me of psychedelic music


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Psychedelic music reminds me of Black Lights


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Black Lights remind me of Glowing Posters


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Glowing posters remind me of Raves


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Raves remind me of excellent reviews


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Excellent reviews remind me of what movie critics give to artsy tartsy films that are actually very boring.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

(the above) reminds me of pretenders


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Pretenders reminds me of many other films I have no interest in viewing


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

M O F I H N interest in seeing reminds me of waste of time


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Waste of time reminds me of what some people call things that I enjoy.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

WSPCTTIenjoy reminds me of nitpicking


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Nitpicking reminds me of being finicky


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Being finicky reminds me of wanting things to be the way you want them.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Wanting things to be the way you want them, reminds me of childish demands


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Childish demands remind me of tantrums


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Tantrums remind me of spoiled children


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Spoiled children remind me of Time out


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Time out reminds me of kid games and sports


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Kid games and sports reminds me of dodgeball.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Dodgeball reminds me of gym class


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Gym class reminds me of running


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Running reminds me racing


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Racing reminds me of cars


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Cars remind me of trips


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Trips remind me of vacations


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Vacations remind me of leisure


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Leisure reminds me of ugly suits


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ugly suits reminds me of polyester


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Polyester reminds me synthetic


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Synthetic reminds me of artificial


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Artificial reminds me of some people


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

"some people" reminds me of the idiom: "rolling the eyes".


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

"Rolling the eyes" reminds me of the proper response to dumb statements


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

P R T dumb statements reminds me of etiquette


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Etiquette reminds me of arbitrary rules.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Arbitrary rules remind me of petty bureaucrats


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Petty bureaucrats remind me of government


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Government reminds me of taxes


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Taxes remind me of death.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Death reminds me of limitations


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Limitations remind me of rules


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Rules remind me of guidelines


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Guidelines remind me of ruled note paper


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Ruled note paper reminds me of grade school.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Grade school reminds me of paddles with holes drilled into them for beatings.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Paddles with holes drilled into them for beatings reminds me of corporal punishment


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Corporal punishment reminds me of pain


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Pain reminds me of My knee replacement surgeries


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Knee replacement surgeries remind me of physical therapy.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Physical therapy reminds me of needed effort


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Needed effort reminds me of desire


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Desire reminds me of dreams


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Dreams remind me of ambition


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Ambition reminds me of Goals


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Goals remind me of benchmarks


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Benchmarks remind me of carving my initials into the park bench.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

C M I I T Park Bench reminds me of vandalism


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Vandalism reminds me of Gaffiti


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Graffiti reminds me of overpass


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Overpass reminds me of highways


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Highways remind me of road trips


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Road trips remind me of good fun


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Good fun reminds me of friends


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

I think we are beginning to go in circles with this 8^_)_

Anyway,,, Friends remind me of great parties


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Parties remind me of dirty dishes


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Dirty dishes remind me of dish soap


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Dish soap reminds me of blowing bubbles


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

blowing bubbles reminds me of camp


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Camp reminds me of swimming in the lake


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Swimming in the lake reminds me of Summer


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Summer reminds me of No School


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

No school reminds me of graduation


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Graduation reminds me of promise.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Promise reminds me of future


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

The future reminds me of the unknown


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The unknown reminds me of supernatural


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Supernatural reminds me of ghosts


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ghosts remind me of haunted houses


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Haunted houses remind me of thrills and scares


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Thrills and scares remind of horror movies


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Horror movies remind me of my date screaming


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Date screaming reminds me of spiders


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Spiders remind me of my yard on Halloween


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

My yard on Halloween reminds me of Happy


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Happy reminds me of how I remember most of my life


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Most of my life reminds me of family.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Family reminds me of crazy


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Crazy reminds me of good clean fun


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Good clean fun reminds me of Church Youth League


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Church Youth League reminds me of summer camp


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Summer Camp reminds me of Girl Scouts


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Girl Scouts reminds me of building a campfire for the first time.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Building a campfire for the first time reminds me of toasting marshmallows on a stick


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Toasting marshmallows on a stick reminds me of milk chocolate


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Milk chocolate reminds me of my dad sharing his chocolate bar with me as a kid.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

^ That reminds me of cozy


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Cozy reminds me of a warm fire in the fireplace on a cold stormy night.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Cold stormy night reminds me of horror movies


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Horror movies remind me of watching Saturday evening/night horror shows when I was a teenager.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Horror shows I watched as a teenager always bring me back to The Exorcist (I was forbidden by my Dad from reading the book or watching the movie, which made me want to all the more, especially being forbidden to read the book. He had never done that. Anyway, I read the book and one night watched the movie on TV and he was right...I had recurring nightmares for a long time and that was what he knew would happen, lol).


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Your story about reading/watching the Exorcist remind me of the when I talked my wife into going to see the 1982 version of "The Thing". 

She almost had a complete emotional breakdown.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

This reminds me that the girl I worked with has a complete emotional breakdown

A stormy Halloween night


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

"the girl I worked with has a complete emotional breakdown" reminds me of tough guy I know who freaks out whenever he sees a spider


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

A person who freaks out whenever they see a spider reminds me of my sister.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

"My sister" reminds me of people who have never ever watched even one of the Star Wars movies


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

People who have never ever watched even one of the Star Wars movies remind me of people I have never met.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

People I have never met remind me of people I wish that I had never met


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

People I wish that I had never met remind me of a crazy room mate I had in my early twenties.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Crazy roommates remind me of college


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

College reminds me of people who are book smart and real life dumb


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

People who are book smart and real life dumb remind me of the sitcom: The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The Big Bang Theory reminds me of laughter


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Laughter reminds me of Jeff Dunham


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Jeff Dunham reminds me of Achmed the Dead Terrorist.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Achmed the Dead Terrorist reminds me of a potentially great Halloween display


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

The potentially great Halloween display makes me think of the movie Halloween


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The movie Halloween makes me think of mayhem


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Mayhem makes me think of goofy insurance commercials


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Goofy insurance commercials make me think of Khakis (curious if anyone remembers this, lol).


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Khakis (yes) remind me of camp


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Camp reminds me of the BATMAN TV show


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Batman TV show reminds me of *POW*


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

*POW* reminds me of a balloon popping.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Balloon popping reminds me of Birthday parties


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Birthday parties remind me of the Beatles Birthday song


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

The Beatles Birthday song reminds me of my Father playing the Beatles When I'm Sixty-Four song to my Mother.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Your father singing When I'm Sixty-Four to your mother reminds me of how old I am.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

How old I am reminds me of aches


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Aches remind me of my migraines


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Migraines remind me of darkness


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Darkness reminds me of great hiding places when I was a kid


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Great hiding places when I was a kid reminds me of the attic in Massachusetts I used to hide in when I was a kid, that not even my Dad knew about. I found my first pet bat there. My dad made me give it up. So adorable.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

The attic in Massachusetts reminds me if my grandma's attic. 

I found an old Lionel train set up there. She gave it to me. Loved that old train set.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Grandma's attic reminds me of an Antique Store


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

An Antique Store reminds me of the beauty and skill and art of past craftsmen.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

The beauty and skill and art of past craftsmen remind me of an amazing wood shop teacher I had in grade school (he was a retired wood worker, in his 80's, an artist and I still have the lamp he helped me create in my bedroom).


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Very cool.

Your amazing woodshop teacher reminds me of my sixth grade teacher.

He was such a great teacher. He understood every student in his class, and knew how to bring the best out of each of us. We were all very sad on the last day of school, because we would not be in his class again the following year.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

My 6th grade teacher reminds me of roller skating


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Roller skating reminds me of how hard the floor is


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

How hard the floor is reminds me of falling


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Falling reminds me of that sudden stop at the end


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

The sudden stop at the end reminds me of worrying that it might really be the end.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Worrying that it might really be the end, reminds me how old I am.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

How old I am reminds me I need to hurry up and get things done.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

The need to hurry up and get things done reminds me of how much I hate deadlines


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hate deadlines makes me think of newspapers


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

News papers make me thing of bird cage liners


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Bird cage liners make me think how depressing it is that any bird is caged.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

How depressing it is that any bird is in a cage reminds me of how much I hated being grounded as a kid


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

grounded as a kid reminds me of lots of reading


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Lots of reading reminds me of things I enjoy doing


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Things I enjoy doing remind me of reading.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Reading reminds me of the Library


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

The library reminds me of a study date


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

A study date reminds me of the joy of learning.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

The joy of learning reminds me of my favorite teacher


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

My favorite teacher reminds me of a person who loved children.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

A person who loved children reminds me of the witch who lived in the gingerbread house in the woods


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

The witch who lived in the gingerbread house in the woods reminds me of someone who could win any and all baking competition shows.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Someone who could win any and all baking competition show reminds me of someone who has worked hard to develop the skill needed to utilize a talent.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Someone who has worked hard to develop the skill needed to utilize a talent reminds me of someone I respect.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Someone I respect reminds me of first responders


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

First Responders remind me of Heroes


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Heroes remind me of soldiers


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Soldiers remind me of Heroes.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Did we just do a loop back?

Heroes remind me of Hiro Nakamura


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Uh oh I think I did. 

Hiro Nakamura reminds me of um...Heroes and how I never saw the ending

Oops see what I did there? Bad me, tee hee.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

I can fix that...
"How I never saw the end" reminds me of how many great shows were canceled before their time


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great shows cancelled before their time reminds me of X-Files


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

The X-Files remind me of "The Invaders"


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

The Invaders remins me of War of the W0rlds


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

War of the Worlds reminds me of radio drama


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Radio drama reminds me of The Shadow


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

The Shadow reminds me of old black and white thrillers


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Old black and white thrillers remind me of hot chocolate


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Hot chocolate reminds me of heavy snow days


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Heavy snow days remind me of no school


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

No school reminds me of Alice Cooper singing School's Out


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Alice Cooper's School's Out reminds me of graduation


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Graduation reminds me of huge parties


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Huge parties remind me of Raves


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Raves remind me of confusion


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Confusion reminds me of headaches


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Headaches remind me of daily occurrences


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Daily occurrences remind me of Life


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Life reminds me of breakfast cereals


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Breakfast cereals remind me of childhood


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Childhood reminds me of having Summers off from school.
Wish I could do that now.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

summers off from school remind me of history


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

History reminds me of Gettysburg


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Gettysburg reminds me of Lincoln.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Lincoln reminds me of stove pipe hats


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Stove Pipe hats remind me of a Stiltbeast Studios video I recently watched.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Stiltbeast Studios reminds me of diy Halloween props


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

DIY Halloween Props remind me of long to do lists


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Long lists to do remind of never-ending chores


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Never-ending chores reminds me of home ownership


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Home ownership reminds me of freedom.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Freedom reminds me of America


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

America reminds me of eternal vigilance


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Eternal vigilance reminds me of the Eternal Flame at Arlington


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

The Eternal Flame at Arlington reminds me of self sacrifice.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Self sacrifice reminds me of Heroes


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

I think we have been here before...

Heroes remind me of first responders


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

First responders remind me of bravery.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Bravery reminds me of resolve


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Resolve reminds me of gumption


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Gumption reminds me of words that are just plain fun to say


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Words fun to say reminds me of Beelzebub


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Beelzebub reminds me of "Lord of the Flyers"


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Lord of the Flyers reminds me of nothing


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Nothing reminds me of endless space


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Endless space reminds me of possibilities.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Possibilities reminds of horizons


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Horizons reminds me of beautiful sunsets and sunrises.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Beautiful sunsets and sunrises remind me of dust.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Dust reminds me of ever-presence


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ever-presence reminds me of love


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Love reminds me of home


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Home reminds me family.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Family reminds me of the most important thing.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The most important thing reminds me of happiness (family and home were already taken)


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Happiness reminds me of my carefree youth


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Carefree youth reminds me of summer


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Summer reminds me of what I wish it was right now


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

W I W I W right now reminds me of sunshine


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Sunshine reminds me of joy.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Joy reminds me of dishwashing liquid


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Dishwashing liquid reminds me I need to do dishes


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

I need to do dishes reminds me how much I hate chores


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I hate chores reminds me of dusting


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Dusting reminds me of bunnies


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Bunnies remind me of fluffy


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Fluffy reminds me of something soft.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Something soft reminds me of cotton


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Cotton reminds me of "the fabric of our lives"


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The f o our lives reminds me of a kaleidoscope


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

A kaleidoscope reminds me of 60s psychedelic liquid light shows


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

60s psychedelic liquid light shows reminds me of rock and roll concerts


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Rock and roll concerts remind me of noise


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Noise remind me of my neighbor


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

My neighbor reminds me of a friend


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

My friend remind me of an enemy


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

An enemy reminds me of sadness


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Sadness makes me think of happiness


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Happiness reminds me of family


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Family reminds me of love.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Love reminds me of puppies


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Puppies remind me of kittens


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Kittens remind me of fluffy


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Fluffy reminds me of feather pillows.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Feather pillows make me think of pillow fights


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Pillow fights make me think of sleep overs


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Sleep overs remind me of best friends.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Best friends remind me of comfort


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Comfort makes me think of a mattress


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A mattress makes me think of bedtime


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Bedtime makes me think of a good book.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A good book makes me think of enjoyment


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Enjoyment makes me hink of a ham & cheese sandwich


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ham and cheese sandwich makes me think of lunch


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Lunch makes me think of dinner


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

dinner makes me think of slowing down for the day


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Slowing down for the day makes me think of reading a book.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Reading a book makes me think of contentment


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Contentment makes me think of happiness


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Happiness makes me think of the Zoo


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

The Zoo makes me think of the time when I was a child and my brother snuck into a monkey cage in Hawaii and the monkeys grabbed his ears and wouldn't let go. Our Father tried to get him away but the Monkeys grabbed him too. My brother (tongue in cheek) told me he dislikes Monkeys to this day because of that. I told him I think this is unfair as he was the naughty child who went into their area.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Boys in Monkey cages make me think of a premise for a children's book


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

"Boys in Monkey Cages" as a premise for a children's book makes me think of a possible horror story for adults.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Horror story for adults makes me think of flashlight under the chin camp stories


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

flashlight under the chin camp stories makes me think of campfire ghost stories


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Campfire ghost stories make me think of Girl Scouts


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Girl Scouts makes me think of a scare raid


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

A scare raid makes me think of something I know nothing about.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Something I know nothing about makes me think of infinity


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Infinity makes me think that everything in the universe is connected.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

E I T Universe connected makes me think of Vast


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Vast makes me think of the ocean


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ocean makes me think of waves


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Waves makeme think of the tides


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Tides make me think of flooding


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Flooding makes me think of insurance


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Insurance makes me think of accident


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

An accident makes me think of regret


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Regret makes me think of loss


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Loss makes me think of new beginnings.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

New beginnings makes me think of Spring


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Spring makes me think of babies.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Babies make me think of Happy thoughts


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Happy thoughts make me think of Peter Pan


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Peter Pan makes me think of Tinker bell


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Tinker Bell makes me think of magic


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Magic makes me think of life


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Life makes me think of longevity


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Longevity makes me think of health


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Health makes me think of Gyms


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Gyms make me think of fitness.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Fitness makes me think of well being


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Well being makes me think of being mentally fit.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Mentally fit makes me think of Psycho


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Psycho reminds me of a movie.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A movie reminds me of the theater


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

The theater reminds me of dressing up


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Dressing up reminds me of Prom


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Prom reminds me of pretty dresses


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Pretty Dresses remind me of weddings


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Weddings remind me of "kissing cousins" (a friend's brothers wedding and believe me when I tell you, that is an image I will never get out of my mind).


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Kissing cousins reminds me of nope


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Nope on that topic still remains nope.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

nope reminds me of swimming with sharks


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Swimming with sharks reminds me of foolishness.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Foolishness reminds me of pranks


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Pranks remind me of jokes


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

jokes remind me of laughter


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Laughter reminds me of happiness.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Happiness reminds me of my dog


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Your happiness with your dog reminds me to continue my search to adopt a dog.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Adopt a dog reminds me of Humane Society


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Humane Society reminds me of kindness to animals.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Kindness to animals reminds me of a good idea


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

A good idea reminds me of potential.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Potential reminds me of imagination


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

imagination reminds me growth


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Growth reminds me of gardens


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Gardens remind me of beauty


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Beauty reminds me of Nature


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Nature reminds me of Life.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Life reminds me of heart


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

Hearts remind me of love


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Love reminds me of well being


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

Well being reminds me of caring


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Caring reminds me of empathy


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

Empathy reminds me of nurses


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nurses remind me of salt of the Earth


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

Salt of the Earth reminds me of the Rolling Stones


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Rolling Stones remind me of my youth


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

My youth reminds me of Nintendo. 🤣


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nintendo reminds me of electronics


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

Electronics reminds me of the rot of young minds


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The rot of young minds reminds me of drugs


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

Drugs reminds me of addiction


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Addiction reminds me of sorrow


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

Sorrow reminds me of my lost loved ones


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Lost loved ones remind me of memories


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

Memories reminds me of playing baseball in my teens


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Playing baseball reminds me of summer fun


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Summer fun reminds me of water skiing


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Water skiing reminds me of getting wet


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

Getting wet reminds me of walking in the rain


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

walking in the rain reminds me of carefree days


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Carefree days remind me of being a teenager.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Being a teenager reminds me of endless dreams


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

Endless dreams reminds me of nightmares I can't wake from


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nightmares I can't wake up from remind me of Horror movies


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

Horror movies remind me of my heart racing


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

My heart racing reminds me of a panic attack.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Panic attack reminds me of hyperventilating


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

Hyperventilating reminds me of gasping for air


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Gasping for air reminds me of drowning.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Drowning reminds me of struggling


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

struggling reminds me of resisting.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

Resisting reminds me of opposition


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Opposition reminds me of board meetings


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Board meetings remind me of exclusivity.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Exclusivity reminds me of Sororities


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

Sororities reminds me of wild parties


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wild parties remind me of Animal House


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Animal House reminds me of Togas


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Togas remind me of bed sheets


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

Bed sheets reminds me of Michael Myers after killing Bob and wearing his glasses as a disguise 🤣


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Michael Myers reminds me of Halloween.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Halloween reminds me of HAPPY


----------

